# Only gpg that works = keys.gnupg.net

## aeyeaws64

Maybe you need to change the handbook

----------

## xaviermiller

file a bug for that.

----------

## aeyeaws64

i tink it might be the heatbleed, everybodys offline, you gotta be kidding me if anyone thinks this thing wasnt creshendoed by big brother

http://s10.postimg.org/t08u8vzzt/1984_rats.jpg

----------

